# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Haplogroup T in the British Isles

## BMW

Hello everyone!

Any possible theories for the migration path of Y-DNA "T" to the British Isles?

0.5% in England and even less in Ireland (Co. Carlow in my case) where my paternal line ended up.
Is it possible that it could have been just one person that introduced T to Britain and Ireland considering those low frequency levels?

----------


## Joey37

In Ireland yes, because it is quite rare there. In Britain it is a little more common, so I figure there were a few T lines in Britain and one of them went to Ireland and sired the Irish T group. There is slightly more T in Wales rather than England, so it is likely the Irish T came from Wales, probably during the Norman period.

----------


## BMW

Thank you, Joey.
Wales was my initial thought but I did not match anybody in the FTDNA Wales DNA project which has stumped me. There were members with haplogroup T there to boot.

----------


## torzio

> Thank you, Joey.
> Wales was my initial thought but I did not match anybody in the FTDNA Wales DNA project which has stumped me. There were members with haplogroup T there to boot.


Check the Powell line from Wales ................as an example https://lists.rootsweb.com/hyperkitt...thread/909985/ there are many more
https://lists.rootsweb.com/hyperkitt.../thread/40600/

and the Knox line from Ireland

----------


## BMW

Hi Torzio,

Thanks for your response and attachments.
The Powells and I are grouped separately on the FTDNA Haplogroup T project which was disappointing when I first received my results.

The following was gleaned from different sources which had me hopeful in a Powell connection....and, in turn, maybe an ironclad connection to Wales:


"The first of the family who came to Ireland with Robert FitzStephen at Strongbow's invasion was Philip Walsh, who was called by the Irish, "Brannagh" (or the Welshmen). The son of that Philip and Eleanor was Hayle Walsh, builder of "Castle Hayle" or "Castlehoel" in the Walsh Mountains."


"....Patronymic name of Howel who was the son of Philip the Welshman that was in the Cambro-Norman Invasion of Ireland."

"Howell is said to have completed the first construction of Castlehale variously called Castle Hoel, Castle Howell, Castle HOYLE. These names alluded to the manor of a main branch of the WALSH (Welshman) family in County Kilkenny up to the time of Cromwell (c1653) when they were wiped out."

*"Powell* is a surname of Welsh origin. It is a patronymic form of the Welsh name hywel (later anglicized as Howell), and the prefix "ap" meaning "son of", together forming ap Hywel, or "son of Hywel"."


(...my Walsh family was from St. Mullins parish, Co. Carlow which is right across the Barrow River from Kilkenny.)

----------


## torzio

> Hi Torzio,
> 
> Thanks for your response and attachments.
> The Powells and I are grouped separately on the FTDNA Haplogroup T project which was disappointing when I first received my results.
> 
> The following was gleaned from different sources which had me hopeful in a Powell connection....and, in turn, maybe an ironclad connection to Wales:
> 
> 
> "The first of the family who came to Ireland with Robert FitzStephen at Strongbow's invasion was Philip Walsh, who was called by the Irish, "Brannagh" (or the Welshmen). The son of that Philip and Eleanor was Hayle Walsh, builder of "Castle Hayle" or "Castlehoel" in the Walsh Mountains."
> ...


Separation in ftdna is only due to the administrators until they have a very high % of facts about your line

----------


## BMW

Thanks, torzio. What you say makes sense.

I have been bounced around a bit from group to group. At one point I was grouped in CTS11984 / CTS8862 and I asked why I was not with a CTS11984/ CTS8489 group since I tested positive for CTS8489 and negative for CTS8862.
Old habits die hard, I guess. Up to now it was believed that the two SNPs were the same hence the comment that they "did not know what to do with me".

----------


## BMW

torzio,

The Knox line from Ireland is T-Y17493 and I tested negative for it.

----------


## Remund

I have Big Y results pending for my Uncle on my Mother’s side- my Maternal Grandfather. He was born in London England in 1901 - HenryAmbler, we trace the family name to John Ambler born 1730 just north of London,the trail then goes cold, but the Ambler name has been in England at leastsince the early 1300's, was surprised my Uncle tested positive for T CTS6507… Ithought he would have been an R1B, I1, or I2 or even R1A. Will be interestinggetting the results next month.

----------


## torzio

> I have Big Y results pending for my Uncle on my Mother’s side- my Maternal Grandfather. He was born in London England in 1901 - HenryAmbler, we trace the family name to John Ambler born 1730 just north of London,the trail then goes cold, but the Ambler name has been in England at leastsince the early 1300's, was surprised my Uncle tested positive for T CTS6507… Ithought he would have been an R1B, I1, or I2 or even R1A. Will be interestinggetting the results next month.


If i recall cooectly the ftdna fuser project is in cornwall and wales.....all their T Ydna belong under the T1a2 branch........they do originate in germany

----------

